# Help



## diamondchild (Oct 4, 2004)

pls i forgot my yahoo email address and account information and i need my account back at least to get back my friends address that i saved in there .Thanks


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Call someone you've emailed before and ask if he or she can find it anywhere in an adress book or saved mail folder.


----------

